
Obama Just Became the First Sitting President to Publish an Academic Paper - blackoil
https://mic.com/articles/148595/obamajama-obama-academic-paper-made-history
======
wrong_variable
Geez.

Americans do not realize how lucky they got with Obama.

~~~
djschnei
I, for one, have loved the slow and steady erosion of my civil liberties. Not
to mention the endless wars, abysmal GDP growth, and continued centralization
and bolstering of federal power. He's the best!

~~~
hfourm
Hey aside from the GDP growth, you should realize that all of these have been
going on for the past 40 years at least. Hell, since ww2

~~~
djschnei
Totally agree and very understood. He is at the very least compliant with
business as usual and I hardly feel lucky.

~~~
unfathomable
Slow gradual decline.

~~~
cpncrunch
There's not any actual evidence of sluggish GDP growth, it's really just anti-
Obama pundits, like this guy:

[http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016/04/simply-worst-
obama-f...](http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016/04/simply-worst-obama-first-
president-ever-not-see-single-year-3-gdp/)

Have a look here:

[http://www.tradingeconomics.com/united-states/gdp-growth-
ann...](http://www.tradingeconomics.com/united-states/gdp-growth-annual)

choose "trend line". You'll see that 2015/2016 GDP growth is _precisely_ on
the trend line. The main difference in the last 8 years is more stable GDP
growth, rather than the extreme peaks and troughs of the previous 60 years.

I live in Canada and don't have a dog in this race, but I find it interesting
that Americans are so obvlivious of the facts and willing to believe at face
value all the BS that comes out of the likes of Trump.

~~~
unfathomable
"The call of blood, history, faith, culture and memory is winning the struggle
against Economism, the Western materialist ideology that holds that the desire
for money and things is what ultimately motivates mankind."

------
ap3
>Since the ACA became law, the uninsured rate has declined by 43%, from 16.0%
in 2010 to 9.1% in 2015," Obama wrote.

How much of the uninsured rate decline is due to employment gains as the
economy recovered from the recession?

------
Chris2048
Repost:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12091596](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12091596)

~~~
Chris2048
Actually, now I see the site is different... Same difference though..

